

Abacus Raises $3.5M to Eliminate Expense Reports - tedpower
http://blog.abacus.com/post/101426081019/abacus-raises-3-5m-to-eliminate-expense-reports

======
tedpower
Abacus (YC W14) is eliminating expense reports. Submit expenses in realtime,
and get paid out directly to your bank account via ACH. It's the fastest way
to manage and pay your expenses.

It's spooooky how easy it is to use (happy halloween yall)

